# Nitrates



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

I use a Carbon Filter and Micron filter when adding new water to my tank, but i have noticed the water has quite high nitrates. What can i do to get rid of the nitrates before it gets added???

Below is the water conditions from my local water supply:

*fluoride*

The concentration of fluoride in most water supplies is naturally occurring, typically being below 0.3 milligrammes per litre. Some Strategic Health Authorities have requested that we fluoridate the water in their area. Where fluoridation takes place, a target concentration of 1.0 milligrammes per litre has been adopted in accordance with current legislation. This gives a concentration well below the regulatory standard of 1.5 milligrammes per litre (1.0 milligramme per litre is equivalent to one part per million).

Anglian Water does not add fluoride to the water supplied to this supply zone, although the water contains a low level of naturally occurring fluoride. The average fluoride concentration for this supply zone in the period January 2008 to December 2008 was 0.352 milligrammes per litre (regulatory standard = 1.5 milligrammes per litre)

*lead*

During the period January 2008 to December 2008, 9 samples were taken for lead in the Raydon/Alton supply zone, all of which complied with the regulatory standard of 25 microgrammes per litre. The average value for lead in this supply zone during this period was 0.196 microgrammes per litre.

If you have concerns regarding the lead concentration in your tap water, please contact our customer helpline on 08457 145 145 to arrange a free lead test. Please note that properties built after 1970 are unlikely to contain lead pipework.

*nitrate*

The high productivity of the Anglian region's arable farming gives rise to high concentrations of nitrate in rivers and some groundwaters. Nitrate concentrations in our source waters have continued to increase over recent years. Where necessary, we operate and will continue to invest in a combination of nitrate removal plants and blending schemes to reduce these high levels of nitrate to below the 50 milligramme per litre standard. At sites where the concentration of nitrate is reduced by treatment or blending, the concentration of nitrate is continuously monitored.

During the period January 2008 to December 2008, 9 samples were taken for nitrate in the Raydon/Alton supply zone, all of which complied with the regulatory standard of 50 milligrammes per litre. The average value for nitrate in this supply zone during this period was 15.664 milligrammes per litre.

*chlorine*

Anglian Water disinfects all water supplies using chlorine. The concentration of chlorine used is carefully controlled and is set to ensure that water is adequately disinfected, while minimising any taste or odour issues for consumers.

The average chlorine concentration at customers' taps in the Raydon/Alton supply zone for the period January 2008 to December 2008 was 0.341 milligrammes per litre free chlorine and 0.534 milligrammes per litre total chlorine.

In some areas, where the distribution system is very long, a small amount of ammonia is added along with chlorine in a process known as chloramination. This information is often of interest to fish keepers. For your information, the water in this zone is not chloraminated.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wasnt sure if your tap water is high in nitrates or the water in your current tank setup. If the water is only high in nitrates in your tank than simple water changes will do, if your tap is high (you actually dont mention how high) than you have a choice of doing what your water district is doing, lots of plants and/or blending with RO water. With RO water it may be necessary to reconstitute depending on the gH, kH, and pH factor of your water supply.



pirairtool said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use a Carbon Filter and Micron filter when adding new water to my tank, but i have noticed the water has quite high nitrates. What can i do to get rid of the nitrates before it gets added???
> 
> ...


----------



## AmazonAddict (Jan 20, 2009)

I would agree with the previous post an mix with distilled water to thin out the bad stuff but not get rid of all the nutrients in the water.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Dr. Giggles is correct. If your source water is high in NO3, the only measure you can take is with a RO/DI unit to remove them before adding it to the tank.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

is your water supply really that high in nitrates? that's insane mines only .09ppm and the highest allowed is 10ppm


----------

